# Information on RoyalCraft 14'9" skiff



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am not familiar with the boat but it looks like fun. Definitely looks tippy (forum joke). Keep us posted.

Found this one forsale in Kansas City http://kansascity.craigslist.org/boa/462952909.html

Sellers comments, "It is a Royalcraft 14'9" fiberglass v-front flat-bottom boat. It was originally a dingy for a yacht that was owned in the gulf, the man that owned it kept the dingy when he moved to missouri and sold it to a lady that used it to check lines in the ozarks. She sold it to the man I bought it from. It was originally made in 1978, and is in very nice shape. It floats very shallow, so getting to hard to reach spots is very easy. I started to make a deck for it, but only got the front section done. The middle bench is hollow with a lid that can be converted into a livewell, cooler, or both."


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks a lot like a Stumpknocker.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

A lot like a stumpknocker. http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl_bo?boatflat&1196552340


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm going to look at a Royal Craft tommorow. Anybody else got any scoop on them?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yea I think so too. I think the guys who bought Stumpknocker are still in Dade City Florida. I've been in their shop some years ago.


----------

